# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Probleme de persistance : java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Unknown entity.

## silverfab34

Bonsoir  tous,
J'ai un problme de persistance lorsque je fais mes tests unitaires :



```

```


J'ai mon EJB "ModelServiceBean"



```

```

mon persistance.xml


```

```


Et mon fichier Model.java


```

```

Certes, mon "entitie" Model n'est pas dans le mme projet que mon EJB, mais il est inclus dans mon classpath et  la compilation, j'ai n'ai pas d'erreur.
C'est plus lorsque je tomber sur un testUnitaire, il plante sur ce type de mthode, lors d'un find :


```

```

Si quelqu'un peut m'eclairer, merci d'avance  :;):

----------

